# Dodge makes it....Cummins shakes it



## Nick530 (Jul 13, 2011)

heres a pic of my rig.figured its been a while since id been on here so i figured i post sumthin.View attachment 190486


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jul 13, 2011)

Hmm, other than the quad cab, that truck looks eerily familiar. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jul 18, 2011)

Whats done to it?


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice truck. Sorry about your penis.


----------



## Nick530 (Jul 18, 2011)

5" turbo back exhaust, intake,smarty stacked with a edge juice with attitude, injectors, phat shaft turbo on a 3 piece manifold, modded cp3 and head studs. as for my penis i manage to fit it in the cab haha


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jul 18, 2011)

What size phat shaft? What size injectors?


----------



## Tundra Man Mike (Jul 18, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> Nice truck. Sorry about your penis.


 
LMAO!!!!!

Stacks? Ewwwwwwwwwwwwww......................


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jul 18, 2011)

Tundra Man Mike said:


> LMAO!!!!!
> 
> Stacks? Ewwwwwwwwwwwwww......................


 
If he pulls it, the rules say you need a upward exhaust. If the turbo shells it will send shrapnel into the crowd. Same for drag racing.


----------



## Nick530 (Jul 18, 2011)

i have the 62/80 i got it used but it had just been rebuilt by industrial injection. then i have some of their 100hp sticks my truck doesnt smoke too much once the turbo lights


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jul 18, 2011)

Nick530 said:


> i have the 62/80 i got it used but it had just been rebuilt by industrial injection. then i have some of their 100hp sticks my truck doesnt smoke too much once the turbo lights


 
Is it an auto or stick?


----------



## Nick530 (Jul 18, 2011)

auto its a goerend tranny and torque converter with a ats copilot


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jul 19, 2011)

Nick530 said:


> auto its a goerend tranny and torque converter with a ats copilot


 
O nice, is it a triple disc? Goerend makes a sweet tc. I have an 01

It has Midwest injection hotrod pump, Quadzilla Adrenaline, Raptor 150 with 1/2 fuel lines, Intake, 5 inch exhaust, built tranny with lock up switch and external cooler(has an assortment of suncoast, sonnex, fairbanks, etc.) injectors are stock, and turbo is stock.

I ran it at the diesel nations in the sportsman street class i did the best time of [email protected] I had slicks on and traction bars. My 60ft times were 3 secs because of the defueling that torque management did. I think i could run a high 13 when i get it back together.











This is why my name is plmcrzy


----------



## Tundra Man Mike (Jul 19, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> Nice truck. Sorry about your penis.



Hey!!! I drive a Dodge with a Cummins too.....






Mine is soooooo sexy.


----------



## Nick530 (Jul 19, 2011)

good looking trucks i haevnt had mine on the strip or dyno yet i want to but havent had the time or money lol oh and it is a triple disk


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 21, 2011)

Mine has dual kidibillin pins and this new device

Click on the pic






LOl, I don't know what all the fancy names ya'll sayin but mine has 190,000 miles on it. I have replaced the fuel system wth a FASS system. Had the tranny rebuilt at 130,000 and a new injector pump at 160,000. It's a 2000 2500 auto


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jul 21, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> Mine has dual kidibillin pins and this new device
> 
> Click on the pic
> 
> ...


 
Fuel system is a must on the vp trucks! The lift pumps SUCK!


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 21, 2011)

PLMCRZY said:


> Fuel system is a must on the vp trucks! The lift pumps SUCK!


Yeah, Tell me about it. I got tired of replacing lift pumps.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jul 21, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> Yeah, Tell me about it. I got tired of replacing lift pumps.


 Anytime your lift pump goes out, usually your injection pump follows. It has to have atleast 15psi of fuel pressure at all times. I also run 2 stroke oil in my fuel.


----------



## Nick530 (Jul 23, 2011)

what ratio do you usually run im gonna start running a quart of tranny fluid every couple tanks of fuel i think


----------



## Nick530 (Jul 23, 2011)

that video made perfect sense......lol that was pretty funny


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jul 23, 2011)

Nick530 said:


> what ratio do you usually run im gonna start running a quart of tranny fluid every couple tanks of fuel i think


 
To be honest i dont think you should run anything like that in a commonrail. If you do want to run something run lucas fuel additive. And its about 1 oz to every gallon.


----------

